# Semi-Higher end spinning reels



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

I've been flirting with the possibility of upgrading. Not sure if I'll spring for it, just eye candy for now. Any thoughts/opinions on any of the following? I've become more of a Pflueger man, but the Stradic looks pretty awesome.

-Shimano Stradic Ci4
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... RRWidgetID

-Pflueger Supreme XT
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t104837580

-Pflueger Patriarch
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/ ... t104837580


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Higher end spinning reels*

Everybody's in love with the Stradic. Anyone who I've spoken with, that owns one, raves about them. Must be pretty awesome.

Nothing wrong with nice Pluegers though.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Higher end spinning reels*

Look at the new Quantum EXO 2500 PTi. I was sold on the Shimano Ci4 untill I handled the Quantum at Sportsman's. It's even lighter than the Shimano and is amazingly smooth. Incredible looking also. It's about the same price and now I can remain Quantum true!


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Higher end spinning reels*

Of all the reels I've fished, Shimano has always been my favorite. I have a Stradic and have been nothing but happy with it. It's a low maintenance reel, rarely tangles, casts nice and smooth, retrieves well. I have had no complaints with mine so far.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Higher end spinning reels*

Thanks for the input and suggestions. After reading these and other online reviews I think I'm leaning toward the Stradic for now, but bg1 I'm going to also take a look at your Quantum


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Just recently bought a Stradic and absolutely love how it performs. Extremely smooth and well worth the money. If you are a serious fishermen I would strongly recommend the stradic!


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

I've got a Quantum Accurist PTI that I bought last year and absolutely love the reel. I spent 99 bucks last year...it's priced at 79 now. I usually only buy a new reel every 3-4 years...but the new Exo PTi or Smoke reels have me drooling. They are simply awesome!

I'm going to put a Pflueger Patriarch or Supreme XT on my 9' steel head rod only because the new Quantums don't have a 40 size.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

FishNaked said:


> I've got a Quantum Accurist PTI that I bought last year and absolutely love the reel. I spent 99 bucks last year...it's priced at 79 now. I usually only buy a new reel every 3-4 years...but the new Exo PTi or Smoke reels have me drooling. They are simply awesome!
> 
> I'm going to put a Pflueger Patriarch or Supreme XT on my 9' steel head rod only because the new Quantums don't have a 40 size.


I sure hope that $200.00 price tag on the Patriarch means it's a large step up in quality above the other Pfluegers. The lesser dollar Pfluegers may be light but they are very cheaply made. The Patriarch at least better have a better bail system and be somewhat sealed against an accidental dunking. My Supreme has been a bitter dissapointment of a spinning reel. I'm ready to throw it in the ditch.


----------

